# Now Shipping: Sony FE 28mm f2 and Sony 21mm Ultra-Wide Conversion



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

I placed pre-order on both items since 1st day announcement. Received an email from BH today for both items are on the way. 

Early reviews showed positive feedbacks. Can't wait 8)


----------

